# 2021 MAJEK ILLUSION 25



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

_*THIS NEW 25 ILLUSION IS POWERED WITH A VF250LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR RAISED CONSOLE, ASK FOR STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140*_
*$ 81,308.00 HURRY ONE OF THE LAST 21 MODELS PRICES ON 22 MODELS GOING UP HURRY WONT LAST LONG
OPTIONS INCLUDED;
** VF250LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR
**RAISED CONSOLE
**DUAL SEATING
**TALL HAND GRAB RAILS
**6 SS CLEATS
**BLACK TEXTURED POWDER COATING
**ATLAS 6 INCH HYD JACK PLATE
**PRO AIR SYSTEM FOR LIVE WELLS
** PRO SERIES 8 FT POIWER POLE BLACK
** HEISS LIGHT BAR* 


















































*$ 81,308.00 HURRY ONE OF THE LAST 21 MODELS PRICES ON 22 MODELS GOING UP HURRY WONT LAST LONG
OPTIONS INCLUDED;
** VF250LA SHO YAMAHA MOTOR
**RAISED CONSOLE
**DUAL SEATING
**TALL HAND GRAB RAILS
**6 SS CLEATS
**BLACK TEXTURED POWDER COATING
**ATLAS 6 INCH HYD JACK PLATE
**PRO AIR SYSTEM FOR LIVE WELLS
** PRO SERIES 8 FT POIWER POLE BLACK
** HEISS LIGHT BAR*


----------

